# Looking for 1994 ford travelmaster montego owners manual.



## Montego94 (Mar 16, 2021)

Just bought a c type montego on a ford 350 460cl engine. It did not come with a manual and it's seemingly impossible to find on the web.  If anyone has this model's manual I will pay you for it or for scans of it. Any similar model years would be appreciated also.  Mine is the 22 ft model. Thanks in Advance!

-Josh


----------



## Bettsbooks (May 9, 2021)

Hello, did you have any success in locating a manual? We are also looking for a 1993 Montego. Thanks,
Stu
Bangor, Maine


----------

